

Scikit-learn: machine learning in Python - renlinx
http://scikit-learn.org/

======
kendallpark
This has been around for a long time. Is there something new about the website
that I'm missing?

~~~
seccess
This was my first reaction too, I've been using it for over a year and I had
assumed patrons of HN knew all about it. For anyone who isn't familiar, this
is a great library for getting machine learning code up and running quickly!

~~~
kendallpark
Same. I've known about it for quite a while, used it a bit for a small side
project. Highly recommend.

------
SammoJ
I don't see anything new here, but for any practioners like myself Scikit-
learn and Spyder were the Python tools which finally moved me from a die hard
MATLAB junkie.

I grabbed the handy Anaconda package from here:
[https://store.continuum.io/cshop/anaconda/](https://store.continuum.io/cshop/anaconda/)

Within about two weeks, and with a little bit of discipline, I became a
MATLAB->Python convert. Spyder is a solid IDE, and Anaconda comes with all the
packages you need (i.e. Matplotlib...).

All that's left now is to find a solution to MATLAB's excellent debugging. You
can break to pydb in Spyder but the debug environment is nowhere near as
functional as iPython.

~~~
jofer
Have you tried ipdb?

[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/ipdb](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/ipdb)

------
vonnik
Fwiw, Deeplearning4j.org is a modest attempt to bring sci-kit learn's
semantics to the Java and Scala communities.

------
squigs25
scikit learn is a great package, but it's bizarre that people haven't heard of
it before?

------
IndianAstronaut
Out of curiosity, do they have any functionality for dealing with larger than
memory datasets?

~~~
wlamond
Sort of. There are out-of-core learning algorithms (e.g. SGD) that work on
data that doesn't entirely fit in main memory. Please see: [http://scikit-
learn.org/stable/auto_examples/applications/pl...](http://scikit-
learn.org/stable/auto_examples/applications/plot_out_of_core_classification.html)

------
wiesson
Seems to be offline to me?

~~~
sdoering
Working fine for me.

~~~
wiesson
Okay, now it also works for me :)

